# Anyone play the New Diablo 3 expansion?



## GregNak (Apr 7, 2014)

Been playing it since release and its a big improvement from vanilla D3. That being said let me know if any of you guys play.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

What's your SN? If you ever need a Bloodshed Barb....


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 16, 2014)

lol! no. I waited 10 fucking years bro you cant even imagine for how long i was waiting for this game... All of that to get totally scammed! They lost every bit of my respect and never again i would buy anything from them! The only real studio that still produce games has an ART and not has a WAY TO MAKE MONEY is Frictional Games that do Survival Horrors games. Before.. Games were Art... Created by Gamers FOR Gamers! And now they all are ruled by money greedy ass holes business man that only try to make awesome trailers to sell to the millions of super smart hungry gulls that all and still help them to ruin the Gamer World. It's not anymore an Art but simply a way to make money and scam people lol. F.U.C.K O.F.F Blizzard, fuck off Ea, fuck off Dice, fuck off all those scumbags. I stick to Frictional and their ART


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

I stick to League of Legends now. And that's it. Fuck the rest of the gaming world for now, been there done that.

Also, hated D3 as well. Got my monk to 60, did some inferno, said FUCK IT.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I stick to League of Legends now. And that's it. Fuck the rest of the gaming world for now, been there done that.
> 
> Also, hated D3 as well. Got my monk to 60, did some inferno, said FUCK IT.


I stoped League too :[ After 3 year lol.. My rage started when i saw that the devs actually only do patchs for their own purpose and not for us the players.. I saw one time that morelo pushed back a patch just so he can keep wining is rank in gold lol. Then i saw this:


 
They just pick up good ideas of other mobas and then implant them in league to make money on the back of others lol... I lost all my interest in the game.. Tryed Smite which is good but it kinda suck at long it doesnt feel like a real moba? It's hard to explain. 

Old League 2011/2012 was awesome! Best game ever in that time then they started to release op stupid hero each weeks to make money once again and the game started to get less and less good.. But well that my opinion of course


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I stick to League of Legends now. And that's it. Fuck the rest of the gaming world for now, been there done that.
> 
> Also, hated D3 as well. Got my monk to 60, did some inferno, said FUCK IT.


Maybe if they did actually work on the story and less in the DiabloEbayHouse it could had been good.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> I stoped League too :[ After 3 year lol.. My rage started when i saw that the devs actually only do patchs for their own purpose and not for us the players.. I saw one time that morelo pushed back a patch just so he can keep wining is rank in gold lol. Then i saw this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155671
> ...


I agree with you about how the earlier seasons, like season 1 and 2, were better. BUT... things are indeed more balanced now. Which also kind of sucks.

The meta is VERY set in stone. If you want to actually compete, you HAVE to conform to this fucking mobility meta they have worked so hard to establish. Fucking cunts.

However, I play the ARAM game mode more than anything now because it's the closest way to break the meta competitively.

Also, yes Riot devs are known to rip off mechanics from other mobas. BUT, the style and art of LoL remains original. You see... you can take two mobas who don't know each other, hold them side by side, and find several similarities. It's simply because how many unique mechanics can a moba really have? LoL has over 100 champions now, it must be difficult coming up with original mechanics for abilities. However, FUCK morello and their entire Dev team. The players who actually know the game, like me (I've invested WAY too much time into this), are the ones who should be steering that game. I'm pretty sure Riot doesn't even play their own game lol. And lastly, FUCK the pro league players. They aren't anything special, I've watched their games. Just looks like a bunch of players who know what they're doing, similar to 80% of the opponents I go up against xD


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I agree with you about how the earlier seasons, like season 1 and 2, were better. BUT... things are indeed more balanced now. Which also kind of sucks.
> 
> The meta is VERY set in stone. If you want to actually compete, you HAVE to conform to this fucking mobility meta they have worked so hard to establish. Fucking cunts.
> 
> However, I play the ARAM game mode more than anything now because it's the closest way to break the meta competitively.


Yeah they ruined mid mage lol... how the fuck im suposed to figth vs a pro mod Khazix, Talon or Zed each game at mid with fucking cassiopeia or lux.. all you can do is sit a your turret and wait, wait, wait, wait, wait....and try to farm... I find the game more balanced too but not for mages seem like you could just go full ad team and still win.. Mage doesnt really have their place anymore or i should say way less then before :S League also lost is super fantasy and magical side... Now they implant rockets and gun on every fucking hero lol it doesnt feel like Leauge of legend anymore but simply some kind of mechwarrior/ Cod moba game


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> Yeah they ruined mid mage lol... how the fuck im suposed to figth vs a pro mod Khazix, Talon or Zed each game at mid with fucking cassiopeia or lux.. all you can do is sit a your turret and wait, wait, wait, wait, wait....and try to farm... I find the game more balanced too but not for mages seem like you could just go full ad team and still win.. Mage doesnt really have their place anymore or i should say way less then before :S League also lost is super fantasy and magical side... Now they implant rockets and gun on every fucking hero lol it doesnt feel like Leauge of legend anymore but simply some kind of mechwarrior/ Cod moba game


Yeap, I definitely miss the classic feel of League. lol and you're right. I almost threw my laptop when Yasuo first came out and I had to go mid against him. TOTAL horseshit champion. They need to quit giving champions numerous gap closers, it's making the classic champs even MORE terrible competitively. 

But now, you have mages going bot as support. So they clearly fail at this meta shit.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Yeap, I definitely miss the classic feel of League. lol and you're right. I almost threw my laptop when Yasuo first came out and I had to go mid against him. TOTAL horseshit champion. They need to quit giving champions numerous gap closers, it's making the classic champs even MORE terrible competitively.
> 
> But now, you have mages going bot as support. So they clearly fail at this meta shit.


LOL yeah.. that Yasuo! Totally agree ahahahaha x') Made me rage more than once too! Aww Morelo, Morelo, Morelo... Hope he get fired soon maybe i will come back to the game ^^ '' designer ''.. Yeah that exactly what happen! They keep implementing new and new and new op hero and then they dont do anything about they older one??? They dont make them evolve or progress with the game so they just keep getting more weak and weak each time a new one is coming out :/... how stupid is that... rofl! Annie support woohoo!!! but i must admet than im pretty good at Lux full support build! I think never meet anyone playing my lux support like i do or maybe one time topmax! People make the mistake to still build her has mage.. i build mine full support  Best support in the game at the condition to have a great adc as well ^^ Ez or mf preff


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> LOL yeah.. that Yasuo! Totally agree ahahahaha x') Made me rage more than once too! Aww Morelo, Morelo, Morelo... Hope he get fired soon maybe i will come back to the game ^^ '' designer ''.. Yeah that exactly what happen! They keep implementing new and new and new op hero and then they dont do anything about they older one??? They dont make them evolve or progress with the game so they just keep getting more weak and weak each time a new one is coming out :/... how stupid is that... rofl! Annie support woohoo!!! but i must admet than im pretty good at Lux full support build! I think never meet anyone playing my lux support like i do or maybe one time topmax! People make the mistake to still build her has mage.. i build mine full support  Best support in the game at the condition to have a great adc as well ^^ Ez or mf preff


Really? I disagree. Lux's kit is supportish enough, so I just build her nuke style. It's fun beaming kids from across the map at half health  let me know if you ever come back


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Really? I disagree. Lux's kit is supportish enough, so I just build her nuke style. It's fun beaming kids from across the map at half health  let me know if you ever come back


Will do! ^^ I will probably come back once i got my crops  Maybe it is not has good has it was before BUT its still really fun to play or most of the time ahaha, specialy when your high  Playing League drunk is awesome too ;D


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> Will do! ^^ I will probably come back once i got my crops  Maybe it is not has good has it was before BUT its still really fun to play or most of the time ahaha, specialy when your high  Playing League drunk is awesome too ;D


I know right! People like us who have played long enough have it down as a second nature. So we can just get blitzed and trashed and enjoy it. It's the reason im cool with not having dish haha


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I know right! People like us who have played long enough have it down as a second nature. So we can just get blitzed and trashed and enjoy it. It's the reason im cool with not having dish haha


Lol!  Hope to play with ya soon


----------

